# maxima calipers on a b13



## blurr.rt.byeyou (Feb 4, 2003)

does anyone know if the calipers off a 89-94 maxima would fit on a b13 se-r. im trying to find out if anyone has tryed this . if not i will


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

yes i have just recently done this to my car,go 2 fastbrakes.com for the custom rotors you will need then,get some rebiult calipers with the e-brake brackets on them.The whole setup just bolted on no cutting etc.Just have 2 remove the backing plates, you will notice pedal drop on the brake pedal because you have 2 upgrade 2 an altima master cylinder but dont do it if your using the stock front setup because the rears will lock up.if you put the bigger brakes in the front too you shouldn't have a problem...


----------



## blurr.rt.byeyou (Feb 4, 2003)

aight good lookin for the heads up


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Or you can buy the oversized JDM NX rear rotors which are the same thing as the 4 bolt modified maxima rear ones but probably cheaper.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> *Or you can buy the oversized JDM NX rear rotors which are the same thing as the 4 bolt modified maxima rear ones but probably cheaper. *


 where do you get those at?


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

would this rear setup works well with the AD22VF upgrade in the front? Or is it better to go even bigger?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

AD22's and the maxima rears is a good setup, but you might want to figure out if it'd be a better bang for the buck to go larger all around, although I don't know what MC you'd use, probably something aftermarket with adjustable proportioning valves so you could customize the bias. I have AD22's up front and the stock AD7HA's in the rear along with Crown SS hoses and RBF fluid and the pedal feel is nice and firm and the braking power is so much better than stock. If I needed more brakes for track use, I'd probably play around with pads first, but as much as the maxima rears go, it's a pretty expensive upgrade, and since you can't do them without AD22's or a larger brake up front, I'd bet that you could do a really nice brembo setup all the way around for a few hundred more than what AD22's and a maxima upgrade would cost. You're looking at at about $700 for all that. As far as the oversized NX rear rotors, as long as you specify that the rotors are for a japanese made NX2K I'm pretty sure you'll get the larger rear rotors. Do a search over at the sr20deforum for more detailed info.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I am a member on the sr20forum. And I don't think 700 bucks would get me a nice Brembo setup (Heck the Fastbreak 11.75" front with 4 piston cost 1200!)

I'm not looking for crazy stopping power (yet), but frankly the stock B13 setup is downright dangerous for a car pushing more power then basic bolt ons. I'm at the point where I can't push as hard as I would've liked in the mountain or at Autocross as I would've liked. I have the power but I just don't have the stopping power to match it... hence lack of confidence in my se-r...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

That's true, I forgot how expensive those were. I'd just do AD22's up front, the maxima rears cost more to do than AD22's and won't provide the staggeringly improved braking that AD22's do.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

i just bought all the parts to do this upgrade on my NX. You can get those rotors from the dealership in a 4 bolt pattern. If you own a sentra, just go to napa/advanced auto/auto zone....etc and ask for NX2000 rear rotors with ABS. And you will get the over size maxima rotors with 4 bolt pattern, i got mine from olympic auto parts for 52 a piece. 
I got calipers from the junkyard (www.car-parts.com to locate one) for 91-94 maxima se for 35 a piece, then i got all the hard ware and rubber to rebuild the calopers and new brake pads for both sides for about $100

total spent, just under $300

i still have to get new stainless steel lines and new bleeder screws and probably new caliper pins.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

*It*



Fonque said:


> *i just bought all the parts to do this upgrade on my NX. You can get those rotors from the dealership in a 4 bolt pattern. If you own a sentra, just go to napa/advanced auto/auto zone....etc and ask for NX2000 rear rotors with ABS. And you will get the over size maxima rotors with 4 bolt pattern, i got mine from olympic auto parts for 52 a piece.
> I got calipers from the junkyard (www.car-parts.com to locate one) for 91-94 maxima se for 35 a piece, then i got all the hard ware and rubber to rebuild the calopers and new brake pads for both sides for about $100
> 
> total spent, just under $300
> ...


WOW for realz?! damn I should do this... as of now I'm in the process of getting some AD22VF front calipers, I'll locate the rotors when my clipers and my ss Brake lines arrived. But I know my rear rotors are a bit warped so it'll be a good time to replace them anyway.

Also Question, with this setup, do I need to upgrade to NX2k Master Cylinders? Or will the stock Sentra SE-R MC works still? (It's allrite with AD22VF front, but with larger back also it might be an issue... not sure) Also what kinda pad do you guys recommend? I'm thinking Porterfield R4S... I heard good stuff about greenstuff too...


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

with upgrading the master cylinder i dont think brake porportioning (sp) is the problem. Its pedal free play/feel. If you upgrade the rotors in the front to ad22vf's and maximas in the rear it takes alot more fluid to get the caliper pistons to move. So the pedal has to go down farther to apply braking pressure. Im not so much at risk for this since i drive an nx2000 and have the ad22's up front already. 
But if i had a b13 sentra and ad22's with max's in the rear iwould get the altima master cylinder. 

I dont know the part about the master cylinder personally since idont drive a sentra So if my comments are completely wrong i wouldnt be surprised, but ill know more when i get my max brakes installed. Ive heard its not necessary to get the altima master cylinder on an NX with the max brakes provided you dont upgrade to the fastbrakes kit in the front. 

Ill have ad22's and max brakes in the rear for the time being.


----------



## SLOW SEDAN (Oct 11, 2003)

ok i want rear disc brakes and was just wondering how to go about doin it using all factory parts. b-13 non-SER


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Although I'm sure fluid volume is an issue, proportioning seems to be most poeple's concern with the AD22/maxima barke setup. NX's and all B13 4 wheel disc sentras, have the same master cylinder. The only variance is proportioning valves. The NX MC has different ones from the non AD22 4 wheel disc setups. It also varies between ABS and non-abs MC's. So by all intents and purposes, those of us who already have the AD7HA rear discs and are upgrading to AD22's, should be swapping out our MC's for the appropriate MC from an AD22 equipped NX. From what I understand, if you put AD22's up front and the maxima rears with the oversized NX rotors, your bias will be screwed up, hence why you need the Altima MC.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone interested, give me a call. I have this full set-up and can run down all the options.

866.55.MOSSY


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Toolapcfan and Fonque explained it best!


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*rear barake upgrade*

ok i bought the fastbrake rear upgrade rotor for my b13 and i have to install 91-94 maxima calipers and for some reason the e brake line wont match up? am i missing or something a bracket on the refurb calipers?


----------

